# Odd battery issues: "Jumping"



## MeHappy (Jun 21, 2011)

Recently I have been experiencing odd battery drain rates on my D2G. Normally I would expect a (fairly) constant drain from 100% down to 0. However I've noticed that the battery will drain consistently down to about 60% (maybe a bit lower) and then immediately jump down to 19 or 20%. When charging, it skips the same interval. 
Anything I can do to fix this? It happens across ROMs as well.

I can post a screen shot of my MIUI batt stats graph later if needed, I have to let my battery discharge first.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UrbanBounca (Aug 9, 2011)

Mine has been doing the exact same thing, and I figured it was the ROM I was currently using. I'm currently on CM9, and you're on MIUI, and they basically go hand-in-hand together. I'm going back to stock later tonight to see if it's the ROM or my battery is actually dying.


----------



## BlueGrizzlies (Feb 28, 2012)

I used to have a 35% to 17% jump on my battery (when on stock, though). In my case, my battery had gone bad, I suspect, because I bought a new one and the issue has disappeared.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Most of it has to do with ROM-hopping and battery stats. I see this happen occasionally myself (most frequently on reboots or /really/ long uptimes) but it's usually not a problem in my experience. Then again, I do have a habit of discharging to 1% (or around 3500mV) and then charging...


----------



## MeHappy (Jun 21, 2011)

I've cleared the battery stats which some people say does wonders and some people say is just a placebo, and it didn't help. I'm currently out of town without computer access so I can't sbf, but as soon as I return home I'll sbf and report back.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MeHappy (Jun 21, 2011)

Here is an example, doesn't really show anything other than the drop from 40 to 20.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

MeHappy said:


> I've cleared the battery stats which some people say does wonders and some people say is just a placebo, and it didn't help. I'm currently out of town without computer access so I can't sbf, but as soon as I return home I'll sbf and report back.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


Did you do it like this? (Step 5 not required)

```
<br />
1) Charge to 100%<br />
2) Wipe stats<br />
3) Discharge to 1% (or if your charger can boot the phone, all the way)<br />
4) Recharge to 100% with no interuptions<br />
5) Profit<br />
```


----------



## MeHappy (Jun 21, 2011)

EDIT. I just dropped from around 79 to 49...
I usually reboot my phone once or twice a day but I haven't recently. 
On a normal day I can have my phone off the charger at 7 AM and still be at around 85-90% by noon and be at around 60 by 4 PM with light use. 
And those are the steps I used to wipe the stats. I did so about 3 weeks ago.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MeHappy (Jun 21, 2011)

This is getting /slightly/ ridiculous... Just dropped down to 19..its been literally 4 minutes since I was on 80..

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Please don't tell me you think that little blip of a charge is sufficient to be called 100%. Just because it's got the right voltage doesn't mean it has the current to back it up. That's like saying a pencil doesn't write when it isn't sharpened.

Edit: check out "Better Battery Stats" on xda, it lists kernel and partial wakelocks. It looks like you rebooted according to that last pic, but there's still /something/ holding your cpu awake even with the screen off. I almost don't care about the battery without knowing the wakelock situation first.


----------



## MeHappy (Jun 21, 2011)

Well I wiped data/cache/dalvik and flashed again. We'll see how this goes.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

bikedude880 said:


> Most of it has to do with ROM-hopping and battery stats. I see this happen occasionally myself (most frequently on reboots or /really/ long uptimes) but it's usually not a problem in my experience. Then again, I do have a habit of discharging to 1% (or around 3500mV) and then charging...


Clearing battery stats does nothing:

https://plus.google....sts/FV3LVtdVxPT

straight from an Android engineer

Also:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/22224-why-battery-skips-occur-and-how-to-fix-them/


----------



## My Wife Has Milk (Apr 16, 2012)

try delete /pds/public/battd
there should be 3 symbol link to /data/local.prop in it


----------

